# Push through method verses Standard for bending



## MPATTERSON557 (Feb 3, 2012)

Layout for a 2 inch three point is center + 3/8", -5 7/32"(5 1/4"), +5 7/32" for a 22/45/22. How does this change for a push through method? How do you determine the center of a 22 or 30 degree bend? I have been running pipe for 12+ years but when I ran into this method, my thirst for knowledge grew.  I still have much to learn. Also any one ever chart up the conduit gain in emt for 90 deg bends?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

What kind of bender. To find center of a bend (on any bender), take a scrap piece of pipe, Mark the pipe at the front of the shoe. Bend to 22 degrees. Now take pipe out, lay it down and grab some straight edge a few feet long, lay it against the long part of the pipe you bent, with the straight edge sitting atop your bend. Now make a mark down the straight edge to the pipe. Now do reverse what you did and set your straight edge going the opposite way, Mark the pipe again and you will have 2 intersecting lines. This is the center of a 22 degree bend. Put the pipe back in the bender and line up the first mark you did that was the front of shoe at the shoe again. Now put a mark on the bender where your 2 intersecting lines were and this will be the center of the bend when you bend to 22. Now you can put a little more bend in, do the same thing again for 30 with the same scrap piece(and any other degree you want on that bender). Sounds complicated cause its hard to explain but its simple and takes 1 min, and your bends when you need the exact center of a bend to be exact will be dead nuts everytime.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

any video for your method di11igaf ? I mostly do residential work and bend pipe maybe once a month .


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

french connection!! said:


> any video for your method di11igaf ? I mostly do residential work and bend pipe maybe once a month .


Ya ill see if I can get some pics, I runs, LOTS of pipe usually ridgid- and with bigger ridgid you usually only have one shot and its off its very hard to tweak. I know there's gotta be some guys on here that know what I'm talking about.


----------



## MPATTERSON557 (Feb 3, 2012)

That makes sense. I did something similar when using a Chicago bender for the first time about 8 years ago. Now they are fun but the first time was intimidating. thanks di11igaf


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I know what you are talking about, and do it all the time. I never video taped it though. I think you explained pretty well.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

french connection!! said:


> any video for your method di11igaf ? I mostly do residential work and bend pipe maybe once a month .





cabletie said:


> I know what you are talking about, and do it all the time. I never video taped it though. I think you explained pretty well.


If you guys are patient I'll have my wife take a quick video of me finding a center-of-bend mark later, it might help. I've never been able to find one on you tube and it's hard to explain. I'll do that later today.

It'll just be a piece of EMT but the concept is the same.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

*center of bend*, here ya go http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/center_of_bend.htm


...one of the best sites for conduit bending


http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/ParallelBends.htm


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

360max said:


> *center of bend*, here ya go http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/center_of_bend.htm
> 
> 
> ...one of the best sites for conduit bending
> ...


Yes, thank you. That first link is EXACTLY what I was talking about.


MPATTERSON557 said:


> That makes sense. I did something similar when using a Chicago bender for the first time about 8 years ago. Now they are fun but the first time was intimidating. thanks di11igaf


Ya with a Chicago bender using the center of bend method (no multipliers used at all, it involves making your first bend, doesn't matter what degree, marking the center, finding distance from front of shoe to the center, measure off a straight edge and mark how many inch offset you want, then measure back the distance you got from the center of the first bend , put a mark and this will be the start of the second. Its very hard to explain but super accurate and fast if done right)
It works perfectly with a Chicago since you can make offsets 100% perfect on the first try just by making your 2 bends say - 2 clicks with the Chicago, make your new marks, turn pipe 180°, make second bend 2 clicks. Perfect, especially if you got a bunch of bends to match exactly.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

ok ,I got it now and bookmark it too .


----------

